# I Ate Your Elf on a Shelf!



## Ingrid

From Big Dogs, Big Hearts:


----------



## BellaLuna

How cute ha-ha


----------



## LifeofRiley

Love it!


----------



## Loneforce

It is about time the elf on the shelf has been eaten :laugh: Great picture!


----------



## GSDLover2000

Haha! So Cute!


----------



## BellaLuna

PS Love love the hat, I want one


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

OMG best hat ever! 

You're a mean one, Mr Grinch! But I'm with the puppers on this one, the Elf on the Shelf had to go! Those things can be borderline creepy (but then again, I have a phobia of dolls)...LOL so cute!


----------



## McWeagle

Good dog!


----------



## middleofnowhere

Hope it was tasty! Obviously, the shelf needs to be higher....


----------

